# Anyone have Beatles for a deer head?



## Soups (Feb 28, 2017)

Have a deer head I would like to do a European mount anyone close to 94/275 area have some Beatles? How much? Thanks 

Dave


----------



## Dtb810 (Mar 3, 2017)

Search on line. I paid $10 for some last fall. Took them a long time to get the job done. I killed a lot of them because I didn't know to pull the brain out first. It turns to jelly and drowns them.


----------



## lumpy0910 (Apr 28, 2011)

Check out cedar creek taxidermy in Lincoln Park....Ken did some turkey heads for me, beatles is the way to go


----------



## lumpy0910 (Apr 28, 2011)

Lol, I'm an idiot......old post


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Maybe Ringo could chew the meat off but I think you really want the beetles.


----------

